# cant break eights, what am i missing?



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

ok at the strip last night, got my drag radials on finally, other then that im a bone stock 05, but from what i understand i should be in high 8's, heres my bests of the night
all of my runs of the night looked something like this, 9.2s everytime, n e ideas?
any help would be appreciated
-thnx

reaction---0.519
60 ft---2.246
MPH---78.39
ET---9.236


reaction---0.542
60ft---2.229
MPH---78.39
ET---9.248


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

you have to do a better 60' time. if you get 1.8 or better your there. good luck:cheers


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

:agree Your sixty foot time is killing you.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

On street tires you should be low 2.0x. The .2 that you are over that translates to .4 in the 1/4. I'm not sure, but I think the lower time in the 1/8 will buy you .3. that would get the 8's you want. With DR's you should at least get high 1.8x and that would get you mid 8's.


----------



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

i have the dr's now, i cant get a better 60ft.. n e suggestions, im lettin clutch out at 4,000 to launch without even breaking tread, any advie on 60ft PLEASE?


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Simply improving your reaction time would get you into the 8s. 
The pros say that they think of each light on the tree as "coming on", "on" and "going off", so they have three stages per each stage that a "normal" person sees. If you cut your reaction time down to about 0.250, then you're in the 8s. From there, improve your 60-foot time to get down into the mid-low 8s. Launching these cars does take a fair amount of finesse, even with drag tires.


----------



## GNSS (Dec 29, 2005)

Are you at high altitude?
I have an 05 A4 and get 8.6 to 8.8 at 83 to 84 
MPH. That is at sea level though and stock tires and all.
Oh and you don't break the beems till ya start moving so a 5 second reaction time want net you any better or worse times.

Jeff


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Jeff, are you certain of that? When I was at the track the first time, I wasn't told that I'd be running alone, so I was waiting for the next guy to pull up (and not paying attention to the lights), by the time I noticed it was green, several seconds had gone by and my time was 18 seconds (this was in a 1994 Trans Am that ran pretty consistent 14.1-14.4). I'm not calling you a liar by any means, but do you know if any tracks use different timing methods than the track you run? I could be really wrong though. hehe
:willy:


----------



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

well, ok so R/T is anuther improvement but my R/Ts r still ok i think. my 60fts r bad though. whats the key or in general to getting good 60ft times in these cars, i live in san diego as of the altitude question.


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

wth are you running im confused....stock gto  :confused


are you talking about 1/8 ????


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

A higher gear ratio may help, by allowing you to get into your peak powerband a bit sooner. If you're not breaking the tires loose launching from 4000 RPM, I'm quite impressed, even WITH drag slicks. Mine woulda gone positively crazy if I launched at such a high RPM. hehe


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

didnt mean to put stock gto haha im not that dumb..


----------



## GNSS (Dec 29, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> Jeff, are you certain of that? :willy:


Pretty sure of that.
I run a Grand National and usually sit a couple of seconds after the other car while I'M building boost and I can Still run most of em down.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Interesting. The method you explain would be the logical way for them to do the test/tune days, but it would add a level of difficulty for the professionals if their time was determined by the tree instead of whenever they move. Next time I go to the track, I'll ask what method they use here. I don't get to go often, it's 2 hours away and only open part of the year.


----------



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

any 60ft help suggestions, and the local track i believe here is on how fast you move


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

A rear-end swap to 4.xx gears would help you get to your peak powerband sooner, which should have some effect on your 60' time. Other than that, you should probably launch from different RPMs to see which one gives you the best time. Any way you can make more low-end torque or get into your powerband sooner would help your 60' time. Making sure that you don't have any wheelspin (which doesn't seem to be a problem for you) is also key to getting a decent 60' time. 
I'm sure there'll be others who have some better suggestions than mine, this place is a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## hotrod37 (Jan 29, 2006)

Your sixty foot time is whats killing your i/8th mile time. Reaction time has nothing to do with it because the clock doesn't start until your front wheels break the beam.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

hotrod37 said:


> Your sixty foot time is whats killing your i/8th mile time. Reaction time has nothing to do with it because the clock doesn't start until your front wheels break the beam.


Exactly true.

Reduce rear tire pressure to about 20-22 lbs., tach it up to around 2300-2400 rpms, when the last light drops, nail the gas. If it starts to spin, feather the throttle.

Most of all just practice!:cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

hotrod37 said:


> Your sixty foot time is whats killing your i/8th mile time. Reaction time has nothing to do with it because the clock doesn't start until your front wheels break the beam.


:agree


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Well since you are running Dr's the method of launch changes from what I currently do. However, my suggestion would be to find out where your traction point is. Practice with it when the tires are good and warmed up. Get them in the water box and then try launching at different RPM's. A 4000 RPM launch seems like too much in my opinion, but I have never used DR's.


Personally I would think the ideal launch for your would be around 3000 rpm's.


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

I have a sneaky feeling that if you are able to launch at 4000 and not break loose, and your 60 foot time is where it is... Are you leaving your T/C on?


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

DallasSleeper said:


> I have a sneaky feeling that if you are able to launch at 4000 and not break loose, and your 60 foot time is where it is... Are you leaving your T/C on?


I thought about that, but surely he'd know to turn that off. That's the first thing I do as soon as I get into the car and start the engine. I just wish I could turn it OFF by default.


----------



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

lol T/C is OFF...im just not breaking tread at 4,000. or maybe i am and i just dont realize it, but i sware im not breaking tread, maybe less rpms could work so i will try lower rpms and c, ill show u guys sum vids i have of my launches race etc...,some cool kills and deaths lol but anyway, so my DRs are at 30psi right now i believe, u suggest aroud 22psi then, i know that this damn car can break 8s stock, so with drs it should be veen better ,i keep gettin beat by evos runnin 8.9s lol.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

With DR's you should be in the high teens for air pressure in the tires. I'm absolutly amazed that you aren't spinning like crazy. The traction control thing was my next question. The only other thing I can think of is your clutch. I'm wondering if it's slipping. 

Your 60' times if you aren't spinning at 4000 rpm's is not a function of traction. I launched my Z06 at just over 4000 on a really sticky track with DR's one time. It didn't spin. I know it's a different car and all, but I hit a 1.67 60' and someone told me it looked like I was on the verge of or did slightly carry the fronts. The next day I was so sore I could hardly turn my head. 

At an 1/8 mile you on streets and an EVO or STI would be a good run. With you on DR's you should take them by a tenth or two. 

You need to get someone to watch you or better yet video you so you can figure out if you're spinning or what is happening.


----------



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

i have vids ill post up the ones of my good launches, how would i tell if the clutch is slipping, and as for the psi on the d'rs that could explain it, i will take it down to 19-20psi for this friday, i will post up a vid 2mmrw of my launches...


----------



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

*cant break 8's video reference!*

as i was talking earlier about my 60ft times and my 4,000 rpm launches etc i told you all i would post up some vids of my launches, the first clip on the left goes in normal motion then again in slow motion(ps: i lose because i couldnt get the damn thing into 3rd gear lol). but n e ways both clips r the same, just take a look and gimme some critique please hahah

http://media.putfile.com/GTO-Launch


----------



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

*cant break 8's continued, with vid for critique*

http://media.putfile.com/GTO-Launch
thanx to all who replied with help in the first post i made, heres the video so you guys might be able to give a little more advice
-thnx


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

hmmm what rpm did u launch at cause i swear that launch was not at 4k 
just keep practicing the launch even if you go to track just practice 60 ft runs only and then cruise the track and try different things and then compare them on your slips. i.e. when i go to track i always write on slip rpm and oil pressure n2o pressure and what tire pressure i had ran that pass.
good luck on the 8 sec range.....


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I don't hear any tire screeching on the 2nd takeoff when you're by yourself. That slow-motion sound cracks me up. So maybe you're NOT breaking traction. I am now baffled why you can't break into the 8s.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> Simply improving your reaction time would get you into the 8s.
> The pros say that they think of each light on the tree as "coming on", "on" and "going off", so they have three stages per each stage that a "normal" person sees. If you cut your reaction time down to about 0.250, then you're in the 8s. From there, improve your 60-foot time to get down into the mid-low 8s. Launching these cars does take a fair amount of finesse, even with drag tires.



reaction time has nothing to do with it. If the track is like everyone i've been to, your E.T. doesn't start clicking down until you leave the beams.


Unless maybe he was running a pro tree where .000 is a perfect reaction compared to the .400 most street legal days run


----------



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

its .500 here where i run...


----------

